# plow mods for my 1000' GRAVEL DRIVEWAY



## woodsman

I added a 1.5" solid steel bar and attached it to a new bottom plate for plowing my drive without removing all the gravel. I will post pics of how it came out soon. This thing works awesome. Thing weighs over 80 lbs. i hope this will not effect my western plow...


----------



## South Seneca

That 1000' driveway will keep you busy when Lake Erie gets her snow gun fired up!

Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## NickT

Would like to see also


----------



## woodsman

Here are some pics of the new setup, welded steel bar to the bottom plate and punched new holes and attached. Saned down plow and repainted everything.... what ya all think.


----------



## basher

Nice but you can make them much lighter and easier to remove. This picture is a light unit on a downsized truck but you can make the same thing for larger units just ned a thicker walled pipe and a couple more attachment points.


----------



## 06Sierra

I have 1.5" pipe I will be welding 4 tabs on to bolt to the cutting edge. The outside bolt holes and 3rd in on each side will be used.


----------



## basher

The pipe in the pictures is 2 1/2 inch OD, your attachment points seem about right. Rememebr to check your mesurments when you make your first cut. The Pipe will relieve tension and spread you might not have to remove as much material as it seems.


----------



## seville009

Wouldn't having the tube on the bottom of the blade make it tend to ride up more on mainly the heavier and wetter snow?

I know that's what you want so as to not scrape up the gravel and dirt, but I would think that it would allow the snow base to continually build up too.

Is it that the plow unit is heavy enough so that it doesn't let snow build up?

Just curious; seems like it might be a good idea, but I've never see it before (ie: why the manufacturers wouldn't do that instead of shoes).


----------



## basher

seville009;1330800 said:


> seems like it might be a good idea, but I've never see it before (ie: why the manufacturers wouldn't do that instead of shoes).


You may not have seen it but it's a well tested method for dealing with poor quaility blacktop, gravel, dirt and grass. Why don't manufacturers do it? It sucks for plowing blacktop or concrete.


----------

